# Bread? Bread!!



## Pine Marten (May 11, 2016)

About 4.20 this afternoon I felt a little peckish so had a small coffee and 1x slice of toasted buttered M&S sunflower & honey bread with pate. Lunch had been at 12.15pm.

About 90 minutes or so later I thought I'd do a workout and tested my levels...eek, 9.1! so I did it again...8.6. Blimey, toast & pate isn't usually that bad. After half an hour's workout I tested again...down to 4.6! That's more like it  I think I may not have the M&S bread for a while 

Life's a challenge, init?


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2016)

Haven't tried that bread - how many carbs per slice?


----------



## Pine Marten (May 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Haven't tried that bread - how many carbs per slice?


It doesn't give it per slice but per portion (= 31.9 carbs), which I thought worked out as four slices, but looking again at the front label it says two slices are a portion, which means that er, each slice is over 15 .

It's actually sunflower & pumpkin, quite nice, and which I thought somebody here mentioned. Maybe as a treat, then


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 11, 2016)

I have the Hovis pumpkin & sunflower bread & that's about 10g carb per slice. It's very nice.


----------



## Ljc (May 11, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have the Hovis pumpkin & sunflower bread & that's about 10g carb per slice. It's very nice.


Thanks, I'm going to give this one a try.


----------



## Alan.tnh (May 11, 2016)

And I like the teco sunflower & pumpkin think its about 14 tho, will have to find that hovis one mark.
And I can have a 2 slice sandwich with ham & salad don't think I've ever gone up more than 2


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 11, 2016)

It's a special edition loaf. 95p so not too badly priced. Slices are smaller than Burgen but bigger than Nimble.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 11, 2016)

I have developed a sudden leaning towards The New York branded wholemeal bagels. They really are something a bit special. Not really stupid CHO levels either. Oh my word I think the toaster is calling me


----------



## GregP (May 12, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> I have developed a sudden leaning towards The New York branded wholemeal bagels. They really are something a bit special. Not really stupid CHO levels either. Oh my word I think the toaster is calling me


Oh I need to give these a try, love a bagel


----------



## Val999 (May 12, 2016)

Also try Burgen and Hovis Nimble both are under 10g and taste OK


----------



## grovesy (May 12, 2016)

I thought bagels were high carbs the white ones are around 40 grams.


----------



## Annette (May 12, 2016)

You can get thin bagels (like those square thins that are like a bread roll but v.v.thin) - quite alot less carbs per bagel.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 12, 2016)

The New York wholemeal contains 36g per bun


----------



## grovesy (May 12, 2016)

To me that is alot of carbs, as I eat the Thins and have done for 2 and bit years and they are only 16-19 grams of carbs depending on brand. As they come split I use one  as I would 2 slices of bread. I can even use as a burger buns, they only thing I find they don't toast well.
For me they have helped me reduce my bread and therefore carb consumption. Which in turn has helped my weight  reduce and be more stable, and aid my potion control.


----------



## Alan.tnh (May 12, 2016)

grovesy said:


> To me that is alot of carbs, as I eat the Thins and have done for 2 and bit years and they are only 16-19 grams of carbs depending on brand. As they come split I use one  as I would 2 slices of bread. I can even use as a burger buns, they only thing I find they don't toast well.
> For me they have helped me reduce my bread and therefore carb consumption. Which in turn has helped my weight  reduce and be more stable, and aid my potion control.


I use the thins to make toasted sandwiches, fill it up then I use one of these sandwich bags that go in your toaster, Yummy stuff I tell you, I'm hungry now.


----------



## grovesy (May 12, 2016)

Oh I will have to buy some then.


----------



## Annette (May 12, 2016)

Found some!
https://www.ocado.com/webshop/produ...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CKzvhMKt1MwCFYd12wodXLYMqw
23 g carbs per thin bagel.


----------



## grovesy (May 12, 2016)

Ta.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 12, 2016)

grovesy said:


> To me that is alot of carbs, as I eat the Thins and have done for 2 and bit years and they are only 16-19 grams of carbs depending on brand. As they come split I use one  as I would 2 slices of bread. I can even use as a burger buns, they only thing I find they don't toast well.
> For me they have helped me reduce my bread and therefore carb consumption. Which in turn has helped my weight  reduce and be more stable, and aid my potion control.




A single wholemeal bagel does in fact contain 34g of CHO. If however you slice one in half and only eat half then you are of course at on 17g. I personally find half a wholemeal bagel a lot more filling than any of the 'thins' that I have tried. From a personal taste point of view I always feel that thins have the taste and texture of buttered balsa wood. Once again though it is of course a matter of personal taste


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 13, 2016)

I love buttered balsa wood!


----------



## Alan.tnh (May 13, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I love buttered balsa wood!


And for a special treat I sometimes have peanut butter on a 6mm bit of ply


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 13, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I love buttered balsa wood!




I have eaten rope soaked in low sugar jam. My doctor said eat more fibre 


I'll get my coat


----------



## Godderz (May 18, 2016)

I'm new to all this. (Not yet officially diagnosed but blood test results leave little doubt I will be confirmed Type 2 when I see my doctor on Monday.)
Not much fancying the balsa wood, ply and rope options! Has anyone come across this bread before? LivLife Low Carbs Seriously Seeded - said to be 3.8g carbs per slice!


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 18, 2016)

A few people here have livlife. Never tried it myself but some people like it


----------



## Pine Marten (May 18, 2016)

Yes, I used to buy it but don't any more - it has a strangely chewy, slightly rubbery, texture. I gave it up because I didn't really like it. Mostly I buy Burgen.


----------



## Val999 (May 19, 2016)

I can't get Livlife as my Waitrose doesn't stock it but I mostly buy Burgen or Hovis Nimble which seems to be OK. I generally only have 2 slices a day though.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh, I am annoyed (again)! First Iceland stopped doing Burgen a few weeks ago, so we went to Morrisons this morning - they had none on the shelf although there was still a price ticket on the shelf. So we went to Waitrose - none there either. I asked some of the staff, one of whom thought that Waitrose had stopped doing it too  ...what is the matter with these people, don't they care about us??

When I have a chance I'll go onto their website to see if anywhere round here stocks it. Just as well I've got some Hovis sunflower & pumpkin


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ive still not tried Burgen yet.


----------



## chili (Jun 2, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> First Iceland stopped doing Burgen a few weeks ago, so we went to Morrisons this morning - they had none on the shelf although there was still a price ticket on the shelf. So we went to Waitrose - none there either. I asked some of the staff, one of whom thought that Waitrose had stopped doing it too



Asda do it i find they always have plenty in stock in my area


----------



## Amigo (Jun 2, 2016)

I wish I could like the Lidl protein rolls more but they're too dense for me and I can only tolerate half a one toasted. I had 2 slices of wholemeal Kingsmill bread this morning to make a sandwich and it only pushed me up from 5.9 to 6.2 so hopefully I can tolerate that on a morning.


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 2, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I wish I could like the Lidl protein rolls more but they're too dense for me and I can only tolerate half a one toasted. I had 2 slices of wholemeal Kingsmill bread this morning to make a sandwich and it only pushed me up from 5.9 to 6.2 so hopefully I can tolerate that on a morning.



5.9 and 6.2 would be the same reading once you take into account meter variation, so it sounds like you can eat wholemeal and process it entirely safely.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 2, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> 5.9 and 6.2 would be the same reading once you take into account meter variation, so it sounds like you can eat wholemeal and process it entirely safely.



Yes I seem to be able to on a morning Deus but for some reason it spikes me if I have the same late afternoon.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 2, 2016)

I need to experiment with different breads. I do like Burgen & Nimble, but can't get either from Aldi, which is our nearest supermarket. My next HbA1c isn't due til Oct, so got time to experiment.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2016)

I thought the Co-op were going to ditch Burgen a few weeks back, but it seems to be back in regular stock. It's sometimes hard to tell if there's none there because they aren't stocking much, or if it's just popular so goes quickly! :roleyes:


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, I've just emailed the Burgen website, so we'll see what they say.

We don't have a Co-op or Asda near us, and our Lidl is too small to stock the protein rolls, so I'll have to rely on Hovis (which is nice  ) for the time being.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 4, 2016)

Stone me (as Anthony Aloysius Hancock used to say  )! I finally found some Burgen in a Tesco about half hour's walk away, after failing to find any in the small Sainsbury on the way. It was on Sainsbury's website but maybe you have to order online...??

I nabbed the last two loaves, but I can see it's going to turn into a Magical Mystery Tour to find any more after that - although a friend orders her shopping online at Tesco so maybe she might look kindly on me and add a couple of loaves to her normal order...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> Stone me (as Anthony Aloysius Hancock used to say  )! I finally found some Burgen in a Tesco about half hour's walk away, after failing to find any in the small Sainsbury on the way. It was on Sainsbury's website but maybe you have to order online...??
> 
> I nabbed the last two loaves, but I can see it's going to turn into a Magical Mystery Tour to find any more after that - although a friend orders her shopping online at Tesco so maybe she might look kindly on me and add a couple of loaves to her normal order...


I've never seen it in Tescos! Mind you, there isn't a big one anywhere near me, just an 'Express'.


----------



## Val999 (Jun 6, 2016)

Sainsburys stock Burgen and Hovis Nimble. Also Hi Lo which is only 5g carbs a slice but expensive and not as tasty as the other two.


----------



## Superheavy (Jun 8, 2016)

I must admit I've settled in to the routine with Nimble, but how much nicer is Burgen (I assume its the soya and linseed one?), and is it worth the extra 3g of carbs per slice?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 8, 2016)

I switch between Nimble & Burgen.  Nimble I think is closer to real bread, though very delicate.  Burgen is seeded, so if you don't like seeds, you won't like Burgen.  Burgen's slices are bigger than Nimble too.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2016)

I panic when I can't get Burgen S&L!  I find that, as well as it being tasty, it holds together well when buttering and also stays fresh longer than most other breads I've tried in the past.  Haven't had Nimble since I stopped being influenced by the pretty woman in the balloon!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 8, 2016)

I have not tried Nimble since the ballon days and it always seemed to have holes in it!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 8, 2016)

I got a reply from Allied Bakeries who supply Burgen, who are sending me a voucher so that I am 'able to continue to enjoy our products' 

They said they supply Asda and Sainsburys and that it is available online at Ocado, but we don't use Ocado. We'll just have to look out for it whenever we go shopping, and stock up whenever we find it - at the moment, if I'm toasting 2 slices, I am having 1x Burgen and 1x Hovis or M&S, which seems to be ok. I've not tried Nimble for decades!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 8, 2016)

Pine Marten said:


> I've not tried Nimble for decades


I just remember Nimble from when I was a kid..... Nimble toast & cold butter, a match made in hell!


----------



## Superheavy (Jun 8, 2016)

Okay, when I'm get back from France, my next bread will be the Burgen, I'm sure I'll be able to find it as I have a fair few big shops around. I quite like the Lidl protein rolls that have seeds, so I'll bite into it with an open mind.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 8, 2016)

If you like the Lidl rolls, you'll probably like Burgen.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 8, 2016)

I was going to try some M&S Brown Soda Bread the other week but it was best before that day and they did  not have last week.


----------



## chili (Jun 11, 2016)

i have just bought the livlife loaf from waitrose at £1.59 for a little loaf i thought that was quite dear, mind you they say its only 3.4g of carbs per slice, however i would say 4 slices would be similar in size to the lidl protein rolls.

i found this recipe that i may try but am not sure what i could use as an alternative to "vital wheat gluten flour"

http://www.food.com/recipe/best-low-carb-bread-bread-machine-102631

apparently it has 20 carbs per loaf


1⁄2cup water
1egg
1tablespoon butter or 1 tablespoon margarine
2tablespoons Splenda sugar substitute
1⁄3cup ground flax seeds
1⁄4cup soy flour
3⁄4cup vital wheat gluten flour
1teaspoon dried yeast

Using a 1 pound capacity bread machine, combine ingredients according to order given in bread machine manual.
Select 'light' browning setting.
Don't remove bread until it is cooled.
Cut into slices, and store, covered, in the refrigerator.
if anyone has a tried and tested recipe for a bread machine i'd be grateful


----------



## eggyg (Jun 12, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I've never seen it in Tescos! Mind you, there isn't a big one anywhere near me, just an 'Express'.


That's strange because our "big" Tesco has stopped selling Burgen but I can get it from Tesco Express. Can always get it at Asda but not seen it in CoOp for ages.


----------



## Superheavy (Jun 13, 2016)

So, I did try and pick up a loaf of Burgen today at the local Tesco. Bought one, but when I got home, checked the date, and it was 11 June, so had to take it back. When we checked to see if they had any more....no such luck! So for now I am back on the Nimble...however, on the plus side they refunded the 1.25, plus gave me a fifteen quid gift card as an apology. Way to make some bread out of bread!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> So, I did try and pick up a loaf of Burgen today at the local Tesco. Bought one, but when I got home, checked the date, and it was 11 June, so had to take it back. When we checked to see if they had any more....no such luck! So for now I am back on the Nimble...however, on the plus side they refunded the 1.25, plus gave me a fifteen quid gift card as an apology. Way to make some bread out of bread!


Result!


----------

